

Ask HN: Why can the same link be submitted twice? - allworknoplay

I just submitted something second. Didn&#x27;t realize it at the time, but it&#x27;s true. I have several upvotes. The URL is exactly the same. The story deserves the collective upvotes, and the first guy should have my points. Why not run a de-duping first-submitter-upvoting process on submitted stories?
======
minimaxir
The URLs are not the same. One has a trailing slash.

[http://i.imgur.com/53N51Iv.png](http://i.imgur.com/53N51Iv.png)

~~~
allworknoplay
Ah, right you are, I thought I checked for that. Regardless, that's easy to
control for, and yet I see lots of dupe submissions and my post has been #1
for a while now while this guy's is way behind. So my question remains.

------
allworknoplay
By the way, of course I have upvoted his story now that I realize it's there.
However, I don't know if the people who voted for my version have done so or
not.

